# Greyhound dog seat complaint



## Eric Sanchez (May 19, 2019)

Hey guys, traveling with my 14-15 year old Australian Shepherd blue heeler mix service dog and they greyhound is like yeah sure but not on the seats.MY DOG IS Old and she doesn't need any type of inconsiderate debates on whether she can sit on a seat or not. Not that any arguments have been had about it, because I just want to get to where I'm going with everything and everyone I came with. But there should be some loophole and I'm going to break back next time finding it . Right now I'm traveling from Texas to NYC for the fourth time for business and this is the first time I take my very good human like service dog anywhere outside of Texas, and through my driver's from new Orleans to Richmond Virginia have been just barely tolerating here presence as long as she doesn't sit on a seat. Which the seats in the back are right on this engine block or something that radiates heat like crazy while on this 3 day trip to New York. With water she's ok but she's really uncomfortable and she constantly tells me. I can't just disobey the driver or hell act like he entitled to kick the dog out. I'm pretty pissed because I absolutely love this dog and don't want an harm to come to her if she's starting to get athritis in the Hind legs from the strain of just these 56-78 hrs.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 19, 2019)

Sounds about right for greyhound. What did you expect though?


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (May 20, 2019)

Id look into it. If they cant legally deny your service animal a seat get it in writing and show it to the next driver that gives you a problem and tell him to fuck off. Talk to a free lawyer or some shit?


----------



## warlo (May 20, 2019)

I only took 5 GH buses in my life and all five where supposed to be a single bus trip from texas to california, with that shitty experience in mind (It was supposed to be there in some 30 hours which turned to be like 3 days) and having met all drivers and GH personnel, id say get a comfy mattress for your dog (which will be useful in more than just a greyhound bus) and dont have much hopes or disillusionment for the shittiest bus company on earth (i can vouch for that last statement on at least half the world).


PS: that trip was made with a tiny, clean, cute and very well educated service dog and a hidden puppy, and they gave us shit for the service dog anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 20, 2019)

You are aware of the flood of pet owners claiming their animal is a service animal? For a few bucks, you can get the documents and a cute little vest off eBay.

Yet, it is quite easy, by the animals behavior, to determine if it has been trained as a service animal. The overwhelming majority are not service animals at all.

Most people and businesses are on to this ruse. Nice that you, apparently an amateur veterinarian, are able to diagnose your dogs onset of arthritis as being caused by this trip. Since you said your dog is 14-15 years old, sure that isn’t the cause?

Carry a nice pillow for your pet, many travelers do this.

I do not like GH any more than most here, haven’t ridden one in years. Their policy is, however, plainly spelled out. Amtrak also has some strict guidelines.


----------



## Coywolf (May 20, 2019)

#MoreGreyhoundStoriez


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (May 22, 2019)

The only thing I can think of is buy an extra seat, so the dog can sit in the seat. If they give you shit, you can tell them to fuck off, because you paid for it.


----------



## benton (May 30, 2019)

I would recommend flying if at all possible, its not that much more expensive if you book in advance.

The last couple of long greyhound trips I took I booked like 3 separate tickets so I could get off the bus and rest for several hours or camp out for the night. Long Greyhound trips become endurance contests in my experience and I need to be somewhat rested when I show up at my destination.

And if you spend some time on their website I found it was cheaper to book online and then pay cash at the terminal and like I said it was cheaper overall to book 3 tickets or so with built-in layovers to get off the bus and recuperate than it was to get one ticket. Also you cab potentially avoid problems if the bus breaks down or gets behind schedule causing you to miss the transfer to the next bus which in my experience is a nightmare dealing with Greyhound customer service.

I don't have any information specific to dogs other than I personally am not a fan and would prefer not to sit next to an animal but I think I could deal with it if necessary. There have certainly been times I would have preferred an animal to the specific human that happened to be seated next to me.


----------



## beersalt (Jul 7, 2019)

I've seen many dogs travel on greyhound. Usually they're pretty small, though.

I took my 60 Lb pooch with me on an 18 hour ride from SLC, to PHX (what a ridiculous route they took)
And I had no problems with neither the drivers, or passengers until my third transfer in CA. I boarded my bus, and saw that it was rather full, and all seats were occupied with at least one person to a bench.

I went around to three separate people with an open seat next to them asking "Is this seat taken?" And they all replied, "yes" or just fucking ignored me.

At this point, I went to the last open seat I could see- which was the very front left seat right next to the entrance of the bus. Which meant there as a wall in front of us, so my dog couldn't even lay under the seat.
I ended up putting her on my lap, and sitting patiently.

When the driver boarded the bus, she looked at me and was like "Oh, no. This is not acceptable. If I get into an accident, your dog could fly right through the windshield." She then preceded to yell into the crowd "Y'all give this girl a seat, I'm not driving until that happens" I think maybe one of those assholes sheepishly moved his bag from the seat next to him, and she directed me over there. The guy didn't say one word to me the whole ride. 

You can't be an entitled prick to expect your dog get a seat that all people have to pay for. That just doesn't make any sense. 
But if people are denying your dog to even sit under your own seat, that's fucked up.

That greyhound driver did her job well.
But, people have weird things with dogs sometimes.. you will get discriminated against because you have a dog with you 24/7. But fuck it, because it's MORE than worth it. 

Bring a pillow for your dog if she's old. My partner carrys around a cush sheepskin for his doggo that has bad hips.


----------

